
Netflix's Worst Nightmare Has Come True - mudil
https://www.forbes.com/sites/stephenmcbride1/2019/07/08/netflixs-worst-nightmare-has-come-true/
======
LinuxBender
Have we come full circle? Before streaming services, you paid for big cable
bundles if you wanted all the shows. Now you will have to pay for several
streaming services. You can cherry pick which ones you want, just like the old
cable bundles. The only upside for me is that everything will be on demand,
unlike the old days of cable.

~~~
smdyc1
Yes, I think we have come full circle.

The content is becoming more and more fragmented across an increasing number
of services, so to obtain the content legally, you will have to pay a lot more
than we are now.

Piracy will definitely increase again and I'll have no sympathy for these
companies who will cry poor over the issue. If you want to silo your own
content, then you're just thing to have to suck it up.

------
bifrost
Wow, this article is horribly researched.

I think my favorite line is - "AT&T is best known as a cell phone company".
lolno.

How is this guy involved in any sort of investment/research firm?

